# What Clip is this???



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a very "interesting" clip to say the least. Somebody really got creative. My opinion on the clip.... it is so ugly to be .... interesting? Highwaters in the front and waders on the rear legs. Body stripped very short except for "pads" of hair on the legs and the topknot... O-M-G.

It would guarantee your dog getting a lot of attention. Now to pick myself up off the floor after falling out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yikes, are the front of the front legs shaved down too?
It might be a cute vintage look if the legs were done correctly...
And a tail Pom, not a Palm Tree!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yea, if a client brought in that picture and wanted their poodle to look like that. Sure I would do it. There is no way in the world I could mess it up and make it look any worse. lol

Oh my, Tiny Poodles, I just looked at a larger version of the picture. I think the front legs ARE shaved in the front perhaps even the insides like the rear legs are. Wow.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, that's the "noideawhatimdoing" clip! :lol:

But the idea behind the clip is not totally without merit. I actually think my "sleek" version is rather charmin, like a Saluki in his comfy home pajama 

Some general notes:
- shaved height should be about the same in the legs (absolutely and relative tot he joints) to avoid an unbalanced look
- TK should start right from the eyes
- if the insides of the legs need to be short, it should be carefully shaved and blended toward the front and hind edges of the limbs in order to avoid an unfinished look -- care should be taken to not make the dog look like it's terribly bow-legged

*Sheep version:*
- modified lamb clip
- full length traditional TK and full length ears
- neck scissored to retain some short length to accentuate its shape slightly
- full lamb legs with short blending
- insided of legs: groin, armpit area shaved and blended into closely scissored insides of the legs
- feet shaved exceptionally high to about 1/2 of the entire under-chest height
- latch, chest and torso shaved
- tail pom shortened to gain a fuller shape

*Sleek version:*
- modified lamb clip
- TK entirely shaved
- ears full length, some TK hair allowed to add to the ears
- neck entirely shaved to compliment shaved head
- sleek-shaped, closely scissored lamb legs with long blending
- insided of legs: groin, armpit area shaved and blended into closely scissored insides of the legs
- feet shaved exceptionally high to about foreknee/hock
- latch, chest and torso shaved
- tail shaved on top to about 1/3 to 1/2 of dock length, sides and under thinned and shaped to a feathered plume, allowed to be long if it's complimentary with the tail carriage


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peccan said:


> Oh, that's the "noideawhatimdoing" clip! :lol:
> 
> But the idea behind the clip is not totally without merit. I actually think my "sleek" version is rather charmin, like a Saluki in his comfy home pajama
> 
> ...



What is a latch on a poodle? I never heard that term before.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

And I thought I made Poppy look weird when I accidentally took a swip with a 10 blade with no comb! It rather reminds me of how a dining table can become a coffee table, with repetitive trimming to try and get the legs even. Perhaps the dog had surgery, and this was an attempt to match up the other legs? But the topknot is simply bizarre - a sort of semi mohican.

I really don't think this is a look to emulate. Why not a basic retriever clip?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

legs+leashes I can't say I would ever do something remotely like this on Javelin (at least not on purpose). I plan on a sporting clip for him.

Since he is just a baby dog right now he does splash pee on the backs of his front legs rather more often than I like. When I see that that has happened I just wipe his legs down with a damp paper towel if it isn't a bath day. I take it as just part of growing up. Heck it is just part of being a boy dog. Since Peeves doesn't lift his leg if Lily is close to him, he still sometimes splashes on himself.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> What is a latch on a poodle? I never heard that term before.


The throatlatch. I was under the impression this was a commonly used word when describing the customary shaved area on the front upper part of the neck. Perhaps it's customary for ESL speakers whose native tongue gives more names for the different parts of the neck?


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

??? Everyone's responses has me tearing from laughter. Lol OK maybe I should have clarified last night before my PF family declared me insane & disowned me! :sly:

I would modify the clip quite a bit. And I'm leaving Gixxers Topknot, tail & ears alone. I more so meant the legs... minus the high waters. I've never seen legs shaved in that pattern and wondered if that was a "thing" or could be pulled off without looking.... well... strange in a bad way. Lol

Thank you soooo much for your illustrations @Peccan!! You definitely went down the path I was thinking. Either bringing the front length up to balance or bringing them all down. So helpful. 

I'm still unsure guys. Maybe the coat change IS making me crazy... A retro lion clip ( modified HCC-ISH with shaved neck) may fit the bill. But ughhhh these stained icky pee feet!!  

I need a solution because the OH & Dog Sitter dont Seem To Do A Great Job on pee patrol When Im away.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi L&L
I feel your pain with the "gross pee" problems. When Axel was growing and developing his skill at "aiming" we had many, many instances of misfires on the front legs. Someone on the forum suggested using baby wipes for a quick clean up, and now I always have unscented ones on hand. Axel has gotten much better and now rarely hits himself. Yuck.

As far as the clip, I agree with others that it is kind of strange looking. I think a nice short sporting clip could be a good solution.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't all laugh at once, but I sort of like some things about this clip. I saw a clip earlier this summer that had just the front legs shaved higher, it was cute and looked like the dog was wearing a summer t-shirt. I wondered then what it would look like with all 4 legs shorter, sure would be an easy summer cut for running in and out of water and through the sand.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Here are a some photos of Apollo in his retro clip to play with on photo shop. Remember those higher bracelets were the norm in the past...


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

But, the feet will still be there and will still get pee'd on.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Apollo looks very handsome in his clip. Easy maintenance, manly looking as a German, but with some flair.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I like that clip and put Sugarfoot in something a bit like it a while ago. I'll root about and see if I can find a picture. It's something like a Town & Country but with highwater legs. And yes, it was done in a fit of pique at the mud he was always getting into at the time.

--Q


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

That dog looks like somebody wanted it to look like a llama or something. Could it have been part of a grooming competition perhaps? For some reason, it reminds me of Mount Everest and a climbing expedition! I don't think I'd put Jaxon in that clip, but it does look very interesting


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Highwater glory!










--Q


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Sugarfoot looks very handsome in his capris. hehehe Hey, the groom looks good and if it solves a problem, go for it. I do poodle feet on the worlds biggest cockapoo, really has to actually be a doodle. 

As for the picture in the original post, looking closer at it, the dog actually looks like it was a matted mess and someone just cut around areas when they stripped it down. Even as strange as the groom looks, it would be 100% better strange looking if the groom was decently done in the first place.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their help! And entertaining me :sly: 
Gixs hair cut is scheduled for today and I am still at a complete loss! 

All this haaaiirrr!!! Something has got to give.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Quossum said:


> Highwater glory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also... I can't stop staring at Sugarfoot! He is so very handsome I'm sure he can pull off any clip! Just now OH walked by and said "Wow! I didn't know poodles came in two colors! " He's beautiful!.... now I'm off to stalk Sugarfoot pictures....


----------

